# REMEMBER YOUR CONFIDENTIALITY AGREEMENT!!!!!



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back after your (hopefully) succesful attempt at the PE exam! Here's hoping you did something fun this weekend and enjoyed some free time after all the studying you've put in. DO NOT ruin your preperation and career by posting any exam specific items here! Do feel free to talk about lunch :


----------

